# USB Mouse help



## tmpdmp (Mar 16, 2015)

My USB mouse is extra sensitive, are there commands or configuration files to increase or decrease pointer sensitivity for x and y axis?


----------



## tobik@ (Mar 16, 2015)

Try setting this...

```
moused_flags="-a 0.5,0.5"
```
in /etc/rc.conf. You may need other values and I suggest to study moused(8) for more settings. Run `service moused restart ums0` to apply your new settings.


----------

